# Have you seen this?!?



## ajilopez (Jun 24, 2007)

IMHO, It looks great! opcorn:


----------



## ajilopez (Jun 24, 2007)

*BCNR34* hahahaha!


----------



## N15M0 (Jan 31, 2008)

Really cool!! where did you find it?


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

OK let me get this right:

They wanted a Gundam, but captured a whale instead and transformed it in to a Gundam??:chuckle:opcorn:

Bloody awsome and rare car, loving the all black theme.:bowdown1:


----------



## N15M0 (Jan 31, 2008)

gtrlux said:


> They wanted a Gundam, but captured a whale instead and transformed it in to a Gundam??:chuckle:opcorn:


LOL!! Go easy on the old girl, she's not fat, just big-boned! :chuckle:


----------



## ajilopez (Jun 24, 2007)

N15M0 said:


> Really cool!! where did you find it?


Was searching the net for Toyota Supra TRD kit pictures. Saw a nice example on CARDOMAIN. Then I scanned through the guys pages then BAM I saw this on the very last page of his add.:chairshot


----------



## rob wild (Jul 30, 2007)

That's very nice! What wheels are they?


----------



## ajilopez (Jun 24, 2007)

Volk Racing TE37's.


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

I like a lot! I like both ends. But they go together well. 

( Oh, and the car looks the nuts)


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

i must say that does look good

i didnt think they would go well together but its looks perfect


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

There are no official r334 bodykits on the market right?


----------



## Neale (May 3, 2005)

How much would you be looking for a set of those volks, bloody lovely


----------



## N15M0 (Jan 31, 2008)

Neale said:


> How much would you be looking for a set of those volks, bloody lovely


Dont expect much change from around £450-480 *per wheel *for 18" TE37's. Then you have shipping and whatever other taxes/guff you might incurr with these things :runaway:

Having said all of that, they are badass rims though


----------



## rob wild (Jul 30, 2007)

ajilopez said:


> Volk Racing TE37's.


Cheers Mate  I do like those wheels! *goes off to check price*


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

I like!! Looks like a very tight and neat conversion.

Gotta love black!


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

R33 with an R34 nose - hmmm - jury out for debate!


----------



## james1067906 (Aug 23, 2009)

God Damn! that is niiiiiice  very clean, somehow it works too, the whole curviness of the 33 with the boxy 34


----------



## ROB_GTR (Dec 5, 2005)

i actually really like that!


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

do you have a link to the page on cardomain?


----------



## m92fs (May 10, 2007)

Danish plates?


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

thats what i was thinking...there was one in midnight purple but this is blaxck...isn't it?


----------



## m92fs (May 10, 2007)

Second thought, it is definitely on Danish number plates


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

yeah, but whose is it?


----------



## m92fs (May 10, 2007)

I have no idea where this car resides. I looked up the plates and it had an inspection in Denmark back in 2008. But anyways it is well built so cheers for that. Would like to see it in the flesh.


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

not sure what happened to it but the engine in this went pop... I think the owner then went the supra route..


----------



## m92fs (May 10, 2007)

Sad story about the engine. I guess the car isn't signed up for the mandatory inspection this year then. How do you know this about the car and the owner?


----------



## nismo.gt500 (Apr 19, 2007)

Cleethorpes:
This is the one which has been midnight purple..
New owner, new engine, and color...
The car is changing hands, faster than a coin in a pokergame... :banned:


----------



## Vihis (Jan 1, 2008)

Uh oh.. Awesome !

More pictures and info of this, if anyone has, P L E A S E


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

was it johnsons car?

The paint looks superb now, thought from the previous purple photos it needed tidying up..


----------



## nismo.gt500 (Apr 19, 2007)

yes it was johnssons car,when it was purple..
I found the old tread of the car, pictures are gone, but spechs remain..
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/122701-my-skyline-r334-gtr-vspec.html


----------



## m92fs (May 10, 2007)

The car has a sticker from a company on Jutland.


----------

